
Unreal Engine 4 – Linux Demos - galapago
https://wiki.unrealengine.com/Linux_Demos
======
aw3c2
Are those standalone or do I need a paid subscription to the engine?

edit: Not sure why I ended up downvoted for asking a simple question. I
downloaded one of them and they are standalone binaries.

------
jebblue
Unreal should be a nice addition to the other games on Linux. :-) I tried the
Ninja demo and it seemed fluid. Then I tried the Elemental Demo (we just watch
right?) and it seemed to pause periodically through the demo. It seemed laggy
in this regard and reminded me of when I play Rust even though that's a Unity
game. It's still encouraging to see these companies get excited about Linux
though, Linux rocks, no reason great game companies can't rock with it.

------
hansjorg
Anyone able to get the console working? Should be possible top open with ~,
but no go here. Might be some keyboard layout issue, but have tried switching
to US layout.

Was hoping to show an FPS counter with the "Stat FPS" command.

The demos are looking great by the way, except for some stuttering in the
start of Elemental.

~~~
slacka
The Console key is set to ~ in input.ini but doesn't appear to work on this
build of UE4. Only option that's working for me is:

-fullscreen -resx=1920 -resy=1080

------
bni
I had no idea that the Elemental demo has been made public. Are these
available for Mac and Windows aswell?

------
panzi
Tried the cave demo: had quite some tearing for me. Is there a vsync option? I
tried -vsync but it didn't change anything.

PS: I've a GeForce GTX 760 (driver version 331.79), 16GB RAM, Intel i7 quad
core (8 threads) with 3.50GHz on Fedora 20 x86_64. So should there really be
tearing?

~~~
TD-Linux
Are you using a compositor?

~~~
panzi
I turned the compositor off and set the graphic cards profile to "performance"
(was "auto") before I started the demo. For some reason I get tearing in
videos (mplayer or vlc - no matter which output module) when I don't set the
profile to performance as well. I don't get tearing in flash or html5 videos
(chrome, no matter if compositor or not or if performance or auto)!

------
z3phyr
Is there any more room for improvement in the video game graphics? Are we
going to need more John Carmacks and Sweenys?

~~~
corysama
Carmack and Sweeny are perhaps the most famous game graphics programmers, but
they are far from the only knee pushing the state of the art. In fact, they've
both been rather quiet lately. Carmack has been nose-down in VR lately and
Sweeny has hired an excellent team that has been doing most of the talking for
Epic.

Meanwhile, check out The Order:1886 and Beyond:Two Souls for examples of the
most technically impressive game graphics from studios most people haven't
heard of.

Game graphics have taken big leaps in the past few years. I attribute that to
amazing advances in GPU tech coupled with quite a lot of open discussion and
sharing of research in the game graphics community. But, we're still far from
where we want to be.

~~~
Arelius
To add to that, Sweeney hasn't really been a graphics programmer since the
late 90's. He's always been much more focused on engine infrastructure,
leaving graphics to other very competent programmers at Epic.

------
steveklabnik
These sorta worked for me: everything was yellow... I'm just on the latest
Ubuntu, nothing fancy

------
gionn
Linux apps packaged as zip? #WTF

~~~
panzi
Why not? It's not something you need/want an installer for.

~~~
jhasse
zip doesn't save file permissions and also .tar.xz gives smaller file sizes.

~~~
panzi
Are you sure about that?
[http://i.imgur.com/BpYW657.png](http://i.imgur.com/BpYW657.png) Ok, .xz might
be smaller but literally everyone can unpack .zip files.

~~~
jhasse
Oh, didn't know that. Well than there's only the smaller file size. I think in
the Linux world everyone can also unpack tar.xz files.

~~~
panzi
Yeah, but I guess it's because they come from Windows and don't know what the
best compression algorithm supported by every Linux distribution of today is.
They just know everyone can unpack zip and its good enough. Heck I would have
guessed 7z is the best current compression algorithm... wait is 7z a algorithm
or a container format? Wasn't the algorithm 7z uses called lzma or something
like that? Who keeps track of this all?

~~~
jhasse
7z and xz both use LZMA:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xz](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xz)

------
cuu508
FYI these are compiled for 64bit

~~~
bluedino
Almost every non-budget machine has been 64-bit capable since 2007 or so (Core
2 Duo).

That said, there are plenty of 32-bit OS installs out there.

~~~
panzi
Yeah but for Linux desktops? You can safely assume that a modern Linux desktop
installation is 64bit these days. (Actually for years.)

~~~
bluedino
I wouldn't. Ubuntu, arguably the most common desktop distribution, just
started using 64-bit as a default last year with 13.10.

------
lobo_tuerto
Really slow download speeds (around 60kb/s)

~~~
ekianjo
I'm getting 1Mb/Sec here.

~~~
lobo_tuerto
1 Mb/s now, it was really slow the past days.

